# NSW: Don't come home without dinner!



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Kudos for the release of the big girl.

And those rays ....... (shudder)!

trev


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Great fish report, loved the Vid.


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Great vid and report SurfanFish, I have had many encounters like that with rays, not pleasant but well handled mate. BTW WTF is an SUP? Forgive my NQ ignorance. Lol :lol:

Cheers Scotty


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

mackayaker said:


> Great vid and report SurfanFish, I have had many encounters like that with rays, not pleasant but well handled mate. BTW WTF is an SUP? Forgive my NQ ignorance. Lol :lol:
> 
> Cheers Scotty


Stand Up Paddleboard


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

OF COURSE!! Got It, thanks Bildad. That was doing my head in.

Cheers Scotty


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Great stuff again rob excellent report. 
really enjoyed the underwater shots @ the end there, reminds me i should do more of those, really adds to the vid.

bonus points again for 0.30
you know what i like!


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

The 71cm long flatty meat may to too tough. I am sure 45 is better and you will get more dinner in the future by releasing the big mum. It is win win! Nice vdo!

Cheers
Darwin


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Great session.

What brand of net are you using?


----------



## southcoastmatty (Jan 21, 2009)

SurfanFish said:


> I am just not a SUP fan and most the guys will tell you they do scare the fish on the flats.


I respect everybody's right to develop their core strength but my local [Narrawallee] has a literal infestation of these well postured paddlers. They spook everything on my drifts and when I see them I almost pack up and move spots. Lets hope the fad passes soon or they all learn to surf on them pronto. :?

scm


----------



## Yolo (Apr 28, 2011)

Great report, adding the video, music, captions etc makes the whole report so entertaining. Thank you for the time and effort.
With the SUP,s I have tried that recently and I can see the attraction, maybe it's a case of if you can't beat them join them. Adding rod holders fish finder etc we could start the stand up paddle board fishing craze.

Yolo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Truly entertaining report, Rob... well done on all counts...

Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Yolo said:


> Great report, adding the video, music, captions etc makes the whole report so entertaining. Thank you for the time and effort.
> With the SUP,s I have tried that recently and I can see the attraction, maybe it's a case of if you can't beat them join them. Adding rod holders fish finder etc we could start the stand up paddle board fishing craze.
> 
> Yolo


Oh yeah? Australian Krazies Fishing Forum? :lol: And what happens when it gets above 15 knots? :shock:

Enjoyed your report immensely Rob.

trev


----------

